# UNTERSCHIED ZWISCHEN ODYSSEY Linear Slic Kabel und ODYSSEY Slic Kabel



## Hamstar3 (13. November 2006)

Hi...

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ODYSSEY Slic Kabel und dem ODYSSEY Linear Slic Kabel?


Sind beide für Vorne und Hinten geeignet und beide schwarz?!?!


Wo is den nu der unterschied?


thx im vorraus


----------



## Knacki1 (13. November 2006)

Linear:

- besonders feste Ummantelung, Beschichtung immer gleichbleibend gute Bremskraft

- Farben: schwarz, rot, blau oder weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (13. November 2006)

jo...thx Knacki1.....dann werd ich mal die Linear nemen!


thx für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Bike Lane (13. November 2006)

slic cable sind speziell für rotoren. die haben eine aluummantelung und sind deshalb sehr gut von der bremswirkung. allerdings knicken die ab, wenn man sie zuweit umwickelt. deshalb nur für rotoreneinsatz geeignet. die linearcable sind für normale bremsen geeignet, da sie eine umantelung aus mehren metallseilen ummantelt sind. dadurch können sie sich winden ohne zu knicken. für wen das jetzt unverständlich war, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen, weil ich kriegs grad nicht besser hin.


----------



## Knacki1 (13. November 2006)

linear is fuer barspins gut

slic nicht.


----------



## Hamstar3 (14. November 2006)

@Bike Lane: das versteh ich nicht.....   

--------------------------------------
kleiner schrez am rande....

ok....das is gut das mit dem Barspinn und dem Rotor zu wissen.....thx


wie gesagt werde ich dan die linear slic nehmen,weil ich ohne rotor fahr....



thx to Knacki1 und Bike Lane


----------



## der Digge (14. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> slic cable sind speziell für rotoren. die haben eine aluummantelung und sind deshalb sehr gut von der bremswirkung. allerdings knicken die ab, wenn man sie zuweit umwickelt. deshalb nur für rotoreneinsatz geeignet. die linearcable sind für normale bremsen geeignet, da sie eine umantelung aus mehren metallseilen ummantelt sind. dadurch können sie sich winden ohne zu knicken. für wen das jetzt unverständlich war, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen, weil ich kriegs grad nicht besser hin.



dat is ma quatsch, hab das ODYSSEY Slick Cable, is einfach nur 'n billiger Bremszug und sehr ******* von der Bremswirkung..


----------



## Bike Lane (14. November 2006)

tja, dann kann ich nur sagen: zu blöd zum bremse einstellen. kauf dir mal die neue freedom, dann weißt du wie es richtig geht ;-) . ne, jetzt mal im ernst. fährst du einen rotor oder ganz normal ohne? wie hast du denn die kabeln verlegt und sind deine enden auch richtig gekürzt, weil mit einem kabelschneider brauchst du bei den slic kabeln gar nicht erst angekommen, dadurch wird nur die aluumantelung gequetscht und dann ist es aus mit der leichtfüßigkeit. eine trennscheibe musdafür her, oder ein richtig scharfes messer. dann sollten die züge geölt werden und in der richtigen länge montiert werden. sollte das alles gemacht werden, funktionieren die kabeln sehr gut (meine hat immer voll zu gemacht).


----------



## Hamstar3 (15. November 2006)

nä ich fahr ohne rotor.....und noch hab ich keine kabel will die erst kaufen.....und kürzen wollt ich sie mit  nem Shimano Cable Cutter,ansonsten mit der Flex und ölen is kla......


thx für eure hilfe


----------



## der Digge (15. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> tja, dann kann ich nur sagen: zu blöd zum bremse einstellen. kauf dir mal die neue freedom, dann weißt du wie es richtig geht ;-) . ne, jetzt mal im ernst. fährst du einen rotor oder ganz normal ohne? wie hast du denn die kabeln verlegt und sind deine enden auch richtig gekürzt, weil mit einem kabelschneider brauchst du bei den slic kabeln gar nicht erst angekommen, dadurch wird nur die aluumantelung gequetscht und dann ist es aus mit der leichtfüßigkeit. eine trennscheibe musdafür her, oder ein richtig scharfes messer. dann sollten die züge geölt werden und in der richtigen länge montiert werden. sollte das alles gemacht werden, funktionieren die kabeln sehr gut (meine hat immer voll zu gemacht).



ja ne is klar, das ding is einfach nur viel zu weich, flext wie sonst was.. 
aber was will man auch für 2.- groß erwarten.. 

fahr übrigens ohne rotor und kürzen kannste das ding durch böse angucken


----------



## Hamstar3 (15. November 2006)

ok thx jungs....aber hab noch en problem....hatte vorher ja roter....hatte aber nur ärger damit...jetzt muss dat gedöns ja ab.....also rotor.....dazu muss ja auch der vorbau ab....is ja eigentlich nix besonderes...aber die eine schraube muckt.....is en felt drop ten vorbau.....is die vielleicht geklebt oda so.....gibts da en trick...wie gesagt die eine schraube geht ohne zucken und mucke raus/ab......die ander bewegt sich nicht.....




thx im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (15. November 2006)

du drehst aber schon in die richtige richtung? links rum gehts auf  . wenns klemmt hilft mächtig viel rumms immer ganz gut!


----------



## Hamstar3 (15. November 2006)

also bissel dumm bin ich ja macnchmal schon aber ja ich drehe richtig rumm.....und der rumms hat nicht geklappt hab en InnenSechskant zerlegt und en schraubensieher mit inen sechskant einsatz.....


----------



## Bike Lane (16. November 2006)

dann war dein schlüssel aber ********, wenn der kaputt geht. kauf dir mal was gutes von stahlwille oder parktool. wenn der imbus innen schon kaputt ist hilft nur noch das rausbohren der schraube.


----------



## Hamstar3 (17. November 2006)

kapott war er noch nicht, hab mir dann  beim Bike laden um die ecke schönen satz Inbus geholt.....aber jetzt is die schraube zu schwach......also ausboren.......




thx für eure hilfe


----------

